# Too Much Gear?



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey everybody, the 'Mid-priced guitars' thread has sent me into a deep abyss of self-doubt this week. Well, maybe not an abyss. But it has made me re-evaluate the gear I've got laying around the house, and I'm wondering what y'all would do in my situation.

I've got a bunch of guitars on the wall--an Ernie Ball / Music Man Axis Super Sport, Fender American Deluxe Stratocaster, Jackson USA Custom Soloist, Peavey USA Predator (Strat copy), Garrison G41 acoustic, Gibson SG-J Gordie Johnson Signature, and a 1971 Gibson SG that I'm restoring this winter. As well, I'm holding onto a friend's beloved 1980's Ibanez RG while he recovers in the hospital from an accident. 

Eight guitars feels like a lot, even when I work 4 days a week at a music store, teaching and playing a few nights at local jams. I'm looking at moving to Toronto in the next few months, and the probability of downsizing to only one room in which to live and keep all my guitar gear seems quite daunting. So I'm thinking, how many of these guitars do I really need?

I could lose one of my amplifiers without any trouble--I've got a Boss Micro BR I can just plug into a stereo to use for practice, and my Traynor YBA-1 covers every other base I could need. It's very loud, but I've got an attenuator that I like to use. So the Laney 6v6 tube combo I picked up a couple of months ago could probably go out the door, and leave me with just the Traynor.

But the guitars. What do you all think about the guitars? Is 8 too many? If you were in my shoes, which ones would you be looking at getting rid of? The only one I'm really married to is my Fender--it was the first guitar I just picked up and went, 'Wow. This is it.' All the other ones are sweet axes... but that one's The One.

I'm thinking I could lose the Peavey without really missing it, as it and my Strat are essentially the same instrument. The Jackson, as well... though it's served me very well over the last few years, I just haven't been playing any metal, and my friend's Ibanez will give me any sound the Soloist can. When is enough enough? How many is too many?


----------



## knottyhotman (Dec 4, 2009)

Im not sure there is a thing as to many geetars. But I do understand your prolem.

If it was me, I would keep the Deluxe Strat, The Music Man & the '71 SG. With those 3 all your bases should be covered.


Good luck
Craig


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

no such thing as too many, as long as it doesn't take away from any other part of your life.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i live in a one room apartment- ive got a lot of guitars- its no problem!


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

i'd keep the MM, the strat and both SG's.


----------



## Dieter Billinger (May 25, 2009)

I'd say you don't have enough. If you need more guitars feel free to message me. I never know if i'm in mood to buy or sell.

best regards
Dieter


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

That's a good number I think


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

If I were you, I'd sell me your SGJ.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I would sell the Peavey, the Ibanez and one of the SGs. Keep the MusicMan, Fender, one SG and maybe the Jackson.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You can never have too many guitars. As a matter of fact, you are missing some. You need a Les Paul and a 335 to start with. Not to mention a Telecaster.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

You can never have too much gear.

I think 8 is good number for guitars--if you have variety.
I'm actually hoping to get to 10 or 11 some day.

Guitars don't take up too much space.
Amps might though.

My big bass amp is actually at someone else's home going back to when I lived in a small place and didn't have much room for it.
And it was being used at the time.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

I think as far as space goes, the only one that I can get rid of guilt-free is the Peavey, as I've got the Fender, which I really should be playing in place of the Predator anyway. The only issue there is that the Duncan JB I put in the Peavey sounds better than the JB Junior in the Fender! 

And I think the Laney combo can go--not seeing myself playing a lot of gigs in the near future where a combo's really required, so maybe I'll just see if someone will trade me a small tube head like a Tiny Terror for it, so I can still use the cabs I'm using for the YBA.

Other than that, the Music Man is probably the most versatile guitar I've ever played, the Fender and Jackson have a lot of sentimental value, and the Gibsons are earmarked for the new project I'm working on--and I don't think I can get rid of the Gordie anyway. Not only is it a phenomenal instrument, they're rare as anything.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

The only thing that marks "too many guitars" is when it starts taking away from the rest of your life. It sounds like you're doing OK so I wouldn't worry about that. If you're moving to an apartment, I would strongly recommend getting an attenuator for your tube amps. Since tubes sound great when cranked and your neighbors will not want to hear them, I'd recommend one highly. Getting rid of one of your amps is definitely viable, if you are only playing one as you say.

I say keep all the guitars (cause they're all beautiful, especially the Strat), get rid of one of your amps, and get a nice attenuator so you can get decent tube overdrive without getting evicted from your new place in TO. =D


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

"Never sell anything you don't have to"


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I'd suggest you could get rid of the Jackson and the Peavey and once you're finished with the '71 SG project, you can evaluate whether you want to keep 2 SGs. I agree with you about the YBA-1, with your attenuator I think that amp will cover most anything, great amp.

It's a hard decision, I think you have to look at what really gets played and what doesn't.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I have too much. I have about 26 guitars including one bass and 4 amps. Pedals and mics and on and on...

I'd like to get down to about 15 guitars but I doubt that I'll be able to.


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

I understand your dilemma... In tight environment, have you consider the following?:
http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Accessories/Stands,_hangers/The_Guitar_Hanger.html
Furthermore the advantage you can control the humidity in the closet, and since most your guitars are solid body, the space requirement for 8 it is quite limited.

Cheers,


----------



## TonyD (Jan 11, 2010)

Are you limiting yourself for sentimental reasons from aquiring potentially an instrument that would take your playing to the next level? We all have a space and budget limit. Why hang on to something that you learned your first pentatonic scale on for the sake of nostalgia when you could use that money (or space) to expand your creative experience. An example might be some recording equipment or even an acoustic guitar! You can be nostalgic when you're on your death bed. Now's the time to be creative and experience what's out there!:rockon2:


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> My name is nkjanssen, and I'm a gearaholic.


well said!
i suffer the same affliction.

personally i don't think you can own 'too many' guitars.
its more a case of what you can afford and what you actually play.
i do own a fair number of instruments. and to be truthful, i don't always have time to play them all as much as i would like.
i buy and sell or trade depending on my whims from time to time.
one thing i have learned is that there will always be more and new interesting guitars out there.
no matter what i have now, something else i want will come along.
woe is me!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Too many? Nope, just as many as I need for tones, styles, alternates/back-ups, tunings. Nylon, lapsteel, acoustics, 12 string, baritone, electrics, basses, duplicates for other tunings, etc. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Too many? Nope, just as many as I need for tones, styles, alternates/back-ups, tunings. Nylon, lapsteel, acoustics, 12 string, baritone, electrics, basses, duplicates for other tunings, etc.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


How many specifically? Knowing your career and your experience, my guess is ~30.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I wouldn't give up the Laney. You've got 8 guitars and two amps, and your first thought is to sell an amp?!? You never know when you might need a backup, or something for a friend to plug into.

Most of those guitars would go, if they were mine. I'd be wondering what I could swap for a nice acoustic, or a Tele, or a Lester. Or a Zoom H2. Or a Tascam DP-008. Or a Yorkville M810 and a couple of nice monitors. Or a million other things.

It's not me, though, it's you. If you love them all, keep them all.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I totally understand your situation. I used to (for years) play one guitar through one amp, as that was all I could afford. The past 5 or 6 years, after life finally settled down a bit and I got caught up so to speak with other things, I now find myself with many guitars and amps. I sometimes feel guilty having a lot of gear - but then I remind myself that I work hard, and I am not in finacial trouble becasue of my gear - its all paid for and I actually play all the guitars and use all the amps more or less in a rotation. I gig fairly regularly and like to use all my stuff - different gear each weekend we play.

What I amtrying to say is, I understand the feeling of having "too much" stuff. But, my philosophy is if it gets used, its OK to keep it. If I really dont use/like/want it then pass it on (sell, give away, etc). But I dont think its fair to feel you "need" to lose some or most of them if you dont really need to.

In the end, NO ONE but YOU can decide whats best for you. If it were me, I would just take my time and dont get rid of anything unless you are absolutely sure you will not regret it.

AJC


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

^^ He has the right idea!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nohtanhoj said:


> How many specifically? Knowing your career and your experience, my guess is ~30.


Less than 30 guitars, though I likely have more than 30 instruments if I include banjos, mandolins, ukuleles, basses, guitars, piano, autoharp, fiddle...

So many instruments, so little time!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmm... I'm not sure about the guitars, honestly. Eight is a lot, for me. I've never been a player who's wanted a big huge collection--just a few select pieces that, y'know, fit exactly what I need them to do.

This is unquestionably the best lineup of instruments I've ever owned, though, a veritable dream team of tone and style. I really, really, really like these guitars. This could take a lot of thought.

And I think I will turn the Laney loose... my decision was made not just to free up a little floor space, but also because I just saw the new Traynor Dark Horse. I've already got a 1x12 cab, and I can just sit the Dark Horse on top of the YBA for practice and small gigs. It's perfect.

I think it was Greg Ellis who mentioned an acoustic--oddly, the acoustic end of my rig is the part I'm most happy with. Last year, I was fortunate enough to acquire my dream acoustic--a Garrison G41--for an unbelievable price. I haven't even thought of being able to own a better acoustic since then; I really love the Garrison guitars, and that was my favorite model. I was crushed when Gibson bought them... that was the first one they axed, and then I couldn't order one, and then... poof. Gone.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I think I was spoiled in a way--even though it was less expensive MIJ stuff, after I'd been taking lessons for a couple of years with my classical I switched teachers. (My classical teacher was getting out of teaching.)
My new teacher taught electric stuff, so I got my LP copy.
Then they had bands, but as a pre-requisite you had to take bass lessons--so I got my EB-3 copy--all within three years.

But the rest of the guitars were up to me.
So I went from 1 to 3 in three years, then to 4 in six & 5 in seven--the others came more slowly--but i started off pretty quickly.
Even if none of it was pricey stuff.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> I totally understand your situation. I used to (for years) play one guitar through one amp, as that was all I could afford. The past 5 or 6 years, after life finally settled down a bit and I got caught up so to speak with other things, I now find myself with many guitars and amps. I sometimes feel guilty having a lot of gear - but then I remind myself that I work hard, and I am not in finacial trouble becasue of my gear - its all paid for and I actually play all the guitars and use all the amps more or less in a rotation. I gig fairly regularly and like to use all my stuff - different gear each weekend we play.
> 
> What I amtrying to say is, I understand the feeling of having "too much" stuff. But, my philosophy is if it gets used, its OK to keep it. If I really dont use/like/want it then pass it on (sell, give away, etc). But I dont think its fair to feel you "need" to lose some or most of them if you dont really need to.
> 
> ...


Well said and exactly how I feel about my gear collection and set-up.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, guys, you've given me a lot to think about. Especially if I DO ever intend to get a 12-string electric, I feel that there are some redundancies in my rig that could be cleared up. I had a long conversation with a friend and fellow guitar player tonight about those, and no sooner had I mentioned that I was thinking of getting rid of the Peavey that another guy who overheard said he'd take it.

So that's one of them, gone. The other one--and I think I'll take my time figuring if it's really the right move--is the Jackson. I honestly don't ever see myself in a metal band again, but stranger things have happened. The Music Man gets a phenomenal sound for hard rock and metal, but the Soloist is just out of this world. 

As far as the SG's, I haven't actually heard the brown one plugged in yet, but it'll fill that classic Gibson humbucking sound as well as giving me ag uitar that I can take out and beat around, which is something I'm not interested in doing to the Gordie. 

And the Laney. Yeah, I think I'll have to move the Laney. I've got mad GAS for a smaller tube head, specifically the new Traynor Dark Horse. After my fiasco with a Marshall DSL, I'm looking to streamline and simplify every amplifier I've got. No fancy switching. No fancy circuitry. I think this'll do it.


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

For me, too much gear is when it takes up too much room, doesn't get used, is having a significant financail impact or is otherwise impacting on your life in a negative way. Otherwise, it's all good.

You can sell me that Jackson though


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> If I were you, I'd sell me your SGJ.


My thoughts exactly...


----------

